# ANYONE HAVE FOOTAGE? plus edit



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

That was fun. Nice job on the video!


----------



## falera97 (Dec 25, 2013)

SkittlesRgood said:


> That was fun. Nice job on the video!


Thanks man I appreciate it :yahoo:


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

falera97 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it :yahoo:


wish i had some good footage to send you now lol


----------

